# Heatilator direct vent gas heater



## calboy (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi folks, just moved to henderson and have been introduced to a heatilator GC150E, natural gas fireplace.  Coming from MD I had a propane fireplace that had a pilot/on/off valve and a pushbutton ignitor.  This fireplace has none of this.  Can someone tell me how to light this particular fireplace?


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 28, 2009)

Not totally familiar with this model, but it may have an Intermittent Pilot.
If so, there should be a rocker switch above the gas valve. 
Turn the switch off - then on & see if your pilot lights...


----------



## jtp10181 (Oct 29, 2009)

Its DSI (direct spark ignition)

Its really old and has a pretty bad flame.

Parts are expensive / not available.

I would replace it with a current model.

To light it, you just flip the switch. It will make an erratic clicking / sparking noise and then a thunk which is the gas valve opening.

If it doesn't work, good luck finding anyone who knows how to properly repair it.

The glass seals were a rubber material which dries up and breaks apart, this should be replaced with a rope gasket available from Heatilator if you are going to use it.


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 29, 2009)

DSI...K...learned something there...I knew I wasn't familiar with that model...
The cost to convert this to a standing pilot is probably gonna cost you close to $1K.
You mizewell tear it out & put in a newer, more efficient unit, that wiil both
look realistic & throw a large amount of heat into your home.
Venting configurations & components have changed over the
the last decade & you'll hafta bite the bullet for a new DV vent as well.
You'll probably be around $5K, if you hire a hearth shop to do
the tear-out/install...
Considerably less if you tackle it yourself...


----------



## Inside Guy (Oct 29, 2009)

Probably the first step should be to contact the manufacture and request a installation/owners manual and get yourself up to speed.  It would probably be also wise to get a hearth and home fireplace technician out there to take a look at the appliance before you fire it up.  This shouldn't be too exspensive.

Sure gas fireplaces have come a long (long) way since this fireplace, but it was still made in the 90's.  If a new fireplace isn't in your budget, you do have options.  If there is a bad component, it may be exspensive to replace.  DSI systems tend to scare a lot of people, but regardless, they do still do the job.


----------



## david Lee (Oct 31, 2009)

In the Las Vegas area contact Silver State Specialties. They are the local Heatilator distributor. Their phone number may be on the Heatilator dealer locator.


----------

